# Cript. Edeii one of my collection



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Did you mean Cryptocoryne edithiae? 
Any other pictures of the flower? 
Looks like its doing well for you.


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

ye its cript Ideii Budianto, Mr Budianto is an indonesian
i got this crypt from his friend who are also a collector of crypt in indonesia

you can see de the detail in the web

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ide/ide.html

you can see in the second picture the flower


----------

